# childcare in Canada



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello

Some questions on childcare in Canada (well, Toronto, really). 

1/ Are the waiting lists a nightmare (like they are in the Netherlands  )
2/ Are the costs a nightmare (like they are in the Netherlands  )
3/ Is pre-school free? How old are kids when they start?
4/ Is kindergarden free? How old are kids when they start kindergarden?
5/ Is state school free? 
6/ Is there a huge difference (quality-wise) between state school and paid schools
7/ Are there bilingual (French/English) state schools in Ontario, or is it just for the bilingual and French states? 

Thanks! (my kid is only 1.5 months old, but the process of moving will take forever, so I expect he'll be about pre-school age if/when we get there)


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*child care*

There are waiting lists and depending on the city, they can be rather long. The costs are generally about $1000/month, but again, depends on where you are going to be living. Pre-school is not free, and the costs are similar to daycare. They generally must be toilet trained before going, and different facilities will have varying ages for acceptance. Kindergarten children must be 5 before a certain date, and this varies by province. Some state they must be 5 by October 1st, while others list December 31st. There is no charge for public schools in Canada. The quality of the school can sometimes vary from public to private, but often the private schools in some provinces are based on religious instruction - for example, my sister sends her children to Houston Christian School in BC, and must pay tuition for her children there. However in Ontario, there is no extra charge to attend Catholic schools as they now receive public funding. I sent my daughter to a Catholic school in Ontario because I was disappointed in the size and quality of the public school in town at the time, but this is not always the case.

There are almost always French immersion programs in the schools and there is no cost to enroll that I am aware of. These programs are generally found in every province and territory, and in most towns. There are probably separate French schools, but I am not sure if there is a charge to attend those. There is only one bilingual province in Canada - New Brunswick. Quebec is French and does not have to provide any service in English. The remaining provinces and territories (we don't have states) are English, but as mentioned, most all will offer French Immersion programs, which are where children would enroll in the local public school, and while most of the children would be in English speaking classes, you can choose to send your child through French Immersion and they would be taught in French only by French speaking teachers at that school.

Good luck!



born_expat said:


> Hello
> 
> Some questions on childcare in Canada (well, Toronto, really).
> 
> ...


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

dreama said:


> There are waiting lists and depending on the city, they can be rather long. The costs are generally about $1000/month, but again, depends on where you are going to be living. Pre-school is not free, and the costs are similar to daycare. They generally must be toilet trained before going, and different facilities will have varying ages for acceptance. Kindergarten children must be 5 before a certain date, and this varies by province. Some state they must be 5 by October 1st, while others list December 31st. There is no charge for public schools in Canada. The quality of the school can sometimes vary from public to private, but often the private schools in some provinces are based on religious instruction - for example, my sister sends her children to Houston Christian School in BC, and must pay tuition for her children there. However in Ontario, there is no extra charge to attend Catholic schools as they now receive public funding. I sent my daughter to a Catholic school in Ontario because I was disappointed in the size and quality of the public school in town at the time, but this is not always the case.
> 
> There are almost always French immersion programs in the schools and there is no cost to enroll that I am aware of. These programs are generally found in every province and territory, and in most towns. There are probably separate French schools, but I am not sure if there is a charge to attend those. There is only one bilingual province in Canada - New Brunswick. Quebec is French and does not have to provide any service in English. The remaining provinces and territories (we don't have states) are English, but as mentioned, most all will offer French Immersion programs, which are where children would enroll in the local public school, and while most of the children would be in English speaking classes, you can choose to send your child through French Immersion and they would be taught in French only by French speaking teachers at that school.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks so much, Dreama. 

When you say waiting list, is it upwards of 1.5, 2 years, as it can be here in the Netherlands? 

I had heard that French immersion was not an option. I"ll look into it again then. At home he already hears French and English (and Dutch at school). But I'd like some external help to maintain the French. 

Pre-school is not free? Oh man. I hope it's at least way cheaper than daycare. 

Wow, kindergarden starts at 5! Starts at about 2.5 in Belgium (and 4 in the Netherlands). 

I would probably prefer he does not attend a religious school, but it's good to know that the option is there.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, the wait can be as long as that for some daycares as there is only so much space available and they must hold a certain number of spots for subsidized applicants (lower income parents).

French immersion is a right under the Charter of Rights and Freedoms. Any child is eligible to enroll in these programs, and there must not be a charge.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

born_expat said:


> Wow, kindergarden starts at 5! Starts at about 2.5 in Belgium (and 4 in the Netherlands).
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not my expertise, but I do have lots of nieces/nephews, but I don't think kindergarten should be confused with pre-school, pre-school comes before kindergarten. and then kindergarten is the year before grade one, which most kids start when they are 6.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

gringotim said:


> born_expat said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, kindergarden starts at 5! Starts at about 2.5 in Belgium (and 4 in the Netherlands).
> ...


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

dreama said:


> Yes, the wait can be as long as that for some daycares as there is only so much space available and they must hold a certain number of spots for subsidized applicants (lower income parents).
> 
> French immersion is a right under the Charter of Rights and Freedoms. Any child is eligible to enroll in these programs, and there must not be a charge.


Oooh, love what you're saying about French immersion. Super good news.


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck![/QUOTE]

Dear Friend,

Can you please tell when the session starts at Canada, Ontario to be more precise. My daughter is 5 n half and we will hopefully moving in September October 2011, so if I can know when the session begins I can plan accordingly.

I am moving on PR, will she be eligible to free education (in religious schools rather).

thanks in advance.

Jitender Verma :clap2:


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Usually schools in Canada start on the first Tuesday after Labour Day, however this is also dependent upon the specific school as some will start before Labour Day weekend, and some stagger their grades in returning to school. It is best to check with the school you`ll be registering the child at for specific dates. These will have already been determined by now I reckon, so you could find out by calling or emailing the school. All children are entitled to free education in Canada. In Ontario, Catholic schools are also free, as they are partly publicly funded, and known as `separate schools`.


----------



## spanky9ca (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! Sorry to bust in on this thread, but wanted to let you know prices and wait list varies greatly in all areas of the country. In my (small) city in Alberta, a dayhome( Government regulated) is about $600/child/month. For some daycares the wait list can be very long, for others they can have you in a few months or less. The preschools are around $400-$500 a year. And just to be clear, attending preschool is not mandatory.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

spanky9ca said:


> Hi! Sorry to bust in on this thread, but wanted to let you know prices and wait list varies greatly in all areas of the country. In my (small) city in Alberta, a dayhome( Government regulated) is about $600/child/month. For some daycares the wait list can be very long, for others they can have you in a few months or less. The preschools are around $400-$500 a year. And just to be clear, attending preschool is not mandatory.


Preschool is only about 400/500 per year?! So how many hours a week is it, and what age span? Sorry, I am getting so confused now, between kindergarden, daycare and pre-school. :confused2:


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

dreama said:


> Usually schools in Canada start on the first Tuesday after Labour Day, however this is also dependent upon the specific school as some will start before Labour Day weekend, and some stagger their grades in returning to school. It is best to check with the school you`ll be registering the child at for specific dates. These will have already been determined by now I reckon, so you could find out by calling or emailing the school. All children are entitled to free education in Canada. In Ontario, Catholic schools are also free, as they are partly publicly funded, and known as `separate schools`.


Stupid question, what's labour day? For me, it's May 1st, but that can't be the case if it's the beginning of a school year.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

born_expat said:


> Stupid question, what's labour day? For me, it's May 1st, but that can't be the case if it's the beginning of a school year.


In Canada, labour day is the first monday in September, :ranger:Google, :ranger:Google , :ranger:Google!


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

carlb said:


> In Canada, labour day is the first monday in September, :ranger:Google, :ranger:Google , :ranger:Google!


Thx!


----------

